# Does anyone have any tips for knowing when to start next treatment?



## tcon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone had any tips or advice about starting a new round of treatment?

I thought I was ready for my last round, but in reality I think I was just impatient!

I'm finally starting to feel emotionally and physically 'normal' after FET a couple of months ago. But I don't know if that means I should savour feeling ok, and give myself time to feel even better or if it means I'm nearly ready to try again. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey I think your the only one Hun who can say if your ready ... It's a really personal thing 
It's such a rollercoaster very high to very low....
Will you do another frozen or fresh ? 
Good luck 🌻🌻


----------



## tcon (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to respond.   

Yes you are definitely right - it is a very person thing. I just thought I'd try asking!

It will be our second FET - we were lucky to be able to freeze 5 when we did IVF last year.  And it has indeed been a rollercoaster. It's such a physical and emotional journey and I've been so up and down.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, on the one hand, it is a personal thing, on the other hand I think you should consult yr dr


----------

